# Threadless Celluloid



## Russianwolf (Apr 16, 2012)

Okay, first pen in a long while and third kitless.

Still alittle rough around the edges, I need to clean up the insides since this material is almost clear, and I need to trim off the butt of the body (still has the center bit hole in it).But it gives the jist.

Anyway, drilled and tapped for a 6mm Hertance nib. Body is right at 1/2 inch,and the cap about 11/16s. As mentioned, no external threads. The cap is friction fit with an O-ring. 

I recently received a novelty pen from a company that wants to sell my day job engraved pens for advertising. The pen has a LED flashlight in one end, and the cap is friction with the O-ring. Thus the inspiration for this pen.

Really diggin this material though. I got a couple blanks in a trade and I'm going to have to find some more.


----------



## Timebandit (Apr 17, 2012)

Um, this looks like Lucite to me. I have never seen Celluloid with ribbons in it. There are a lot of Lucites that look like this and is what it looks like to me. Did it have a very strong Vics Vapor rub smell? Like Camphor, should clear your sinuses. If not, the it isnt celluloid. Just looks like acrylic.


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm calling it celluloid based on my prior experience with materials that were sold to me as such. Smell the same, hardness the same (softer than PR), etc. Jimmy at WoodPenPro used to sell blanks labeled as Celluloid, they were identical to this in terms of the properties. If that's not what he had, oh well.

I've done some looking and can't find a match for this material anywhere in lucite or celluloid, if anyone knows where to get it, shoot me a PM. It's almost clear, but has a blueish tint, really looks like a piece of glass when polished.

In fact, still available from CSUSA.. http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...lanks___Celluloid_Pen_Blank___celluloid?Args=


----------



## juteck (Apr 17, 2012)

Russianwolf said:


> I've done some looking and can't find a match for this material anywhere in lucite or celluloid, if anyone knows where to get it, shoot me a PM. It's almost clear, but has a blueish tint, really looks like a piece of glass when polished.


 
I picked up several of these unlabelled blanks at Super Wednesday last year at Craft Supplies before the Utah Symposium...like the two in the upper left of this photo.   To me, turning properties were similar to other commercially available acryllic acetate blanks. I might have a couple more of these left if you shoot me a PM....


----------



## Dan_F (Apr 17, 2012)

The "celluloid" from Craft Supplies is not really celluloid, but acrylic. 

Dan


----------



## dgscott (Apr 17, 2012)

Pretty stuff, no matter what the label is. I'd be interested to know how you control slippage of the O ring.

Doug


----------



## glycerine (Apr 17, 2012)

I like the o-ring idea.  Friction fit and air tight, pretty slick!


----------



## juteck (Apr 21, 2012)

juteck said:
			
		

> I picked up several of these unlabelled blanks at Super Wednesday last year at Craft Supplies before the Utah Symposium...like the two in the upper left of this photo.   To me, turning properties were similar to other commercially available acryllic acetate blanks. I might have a couple more of these left if you shoot me a PM....



Mike - I haven't figured out how to insert a photo in the PM from Forum Runner, but here's what I have. PM sent.   

John

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

